# Looking for some good beginner rides in South Sound



## uwhuskies (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey All, just got my first road bike this past weekend and looking for any tips or suggestions for some good rides to get me started in the South Sound area.

Looking for anything in the 20-40 mile range without any huge climbs. I'm 6'2" 230lbs...part of this purchase was to get my butt in shape and drop 30 lbs or so. So looking for something that will get me a good workout and get me some saddle time on the bike.

I live in the Tacoma/Parkland area so anywhere around there would be great.

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Tacoma Wheelmen's Bicycle Club - Favorite Routes
Seattle Bicycle Club - Puget Sound (Hop on the ferry and do the Vashon loops . They are great)
Maps and Routes (lots of resources)
Bike Clubs and Triathlon Clubs in Washington State, (bike clubs)


----------

